# Duel Of The Fates



## swagman91 (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone provide me with historical information on Duel Of The Fates ?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

If you are referring to the actual song from Williams' score, this thread may be more suited for the "Movie Corner" section.

To answer your question, instead of going on and on like TC's resident-expert on Star Wars (a title I prefer not to hold) I'll refer you to this from Wikipedia.


----------

